
How Blind Astronomers Will Observe the Solar Eclipse - sohkamyung
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/08/experiencing-eclipses-without-seeing/535551/?single_page=true
======
anfractuosity
I'm curious, couldn't you pickup RF from the sun, to 'listen' to the eclipse?

Looking at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astronomical_radio_source](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astronomical_radio_source)
it says there's a radio source around 300MHz.

I'm really curious about that now, what it sounds like and what kind of aerial
would be best? Yagi? Or does it require a dish?

